# Is Icsi the best treatment for us?



## KimK (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Peter,

My husband was first diagnosed with a low sperm count in Feb 2001 (1st test 8 million, second test 4 million). We then proceeded to fall pregnant after 4 months of trying (just before being referred to a specialist) which was of course fantastic. We are now trying for our second child, and after 10 months of trying my husband had another sperm test which show that the count was less than 1 million. Our GP seems to think that ICSI is the best route for us and we have been referred to the Hammersmith clinic. My questions are, is this a good clinic for ICSI treatment? and is ICSI the treatment you would recommend at this stage?

Many thanks for your help.
Kim


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

KimK said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> My husband was first diagnosed with a low sperm count in Feb 2001 (1st test 8 million, second test 4 million). We then proceeded to fall pregnant after 4 months of trying (just before being referred to a specialist) which was of course fantastic. We are now trying for our second child, and after 10 months of trying my husband had another sperm test which show that the count was less than 1 million. Our GP seems to think that ICSI is the best route for us and we have been referred to the Hammersmith clinic. My questions are, is this a good clinic for ICSI treatment?
> 
> ...


----------



## KimK (Oct 15, 2003)

Peter, Thanks very much for getting back to me, and for the information.

Regards,
Kim


----------

